# Glass hamster cage



## SPickle (Aug 11, 2017)

.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189556 - the larger one


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Lots of people keep hamsters in tanks especially dwarf varieties as they can squeeze through the smallest of gaps.

I have my roborovski in the zoozone 2 with the lid meshed. Very good cage and would recommend it. It's 100x50cm.

I've heard people use the Kerry and Marrakesh as well as the living world one.

Your cage isn't that much below the minimum and unless you are going to upgrade to something much larger like 100cm long, I wouldn't bother as you wouldn't be adding that much floor space.

Can we see a photo of your setup?


----------



## SPickle (Aug 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SPickle said:


> Here are some pictures.
> 
> Yesterday whilst I was reading lots of posts on here I saw that the green and orange bridge is not recommended. The yellow cheese, orange log roll and orange carrot are all made from the same material. When I first got my hamster he would not chew ANY wooden chew sticks, I tried lots of things but noticed he loved chewing his bridge which is why I added the other things for him. He mainly sleeps under the bridge as well. Should I remove them or would this stress him out?
> 
> ...


Questions:
- why have you got so many bowls? 
- what size is the wheel?

Good things:
-you're using paper bedding
- habitat is clean
- loving the shelf and the wooden house

Things I'd change/add:
- remove the log thing, cheese and bridge. You are right. They're made with sawdust and not healthy as it's not digestible. Replace with cardboard box and/or tubes. 
- add a lot more bedding. Hamsters burrow, they love it! I'm the wild burrows can be something like 3 feet deep and include a nest area, a toilet and stash. I'd fill the tank full of bedding up until almost the shelf where food is. Turn the wheel stand upside down and cable tie it to the bars above.
-one more thing to add. A jar with some sand. Great for cleaning the hamster and enrichment. Pets at home do desert sand in the reptile section which is perfect 

I'll add a photo of Nikos enclosure for inspiration for you


----------



## SPickle (Aug 11, 2017)

.


----------

